# Best Chris Christensen tools



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

What are the best Chris Christensen brush and comb for a Havanese? Has anyone found better tools?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I have 3 Chris Christensen combs. I started with the 006 Face Fine/Coarse Buttercomb and the 005 Long Tooth Fine/Coarse Buttercomb. At the time Willow was in a puppy cut and the 005 was really rather awkward to use. She is on the small side for a havanese and being in a short coat it just didn't really work well. The 006 was my go to comb. Then I got the 00r In the Ring Shorty Comb. This one is now my favorite. It's short like the 006 but has teeth more like the 005. Perfect for Willow's small body. Now that she is in a longer coat I'm using the 005 much more than I did when she was in a puppy cut. It works well on her back, sides and tail. The 006 is good on her face and the 00r is still my favorite for head, ears and legs.


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

Wooden pin brush number 20


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I also have the oor ring short comb and 20mm brush as well as the larger 005 comb. I love and use the 00r all the time because it fits my hand much better than the larger 005. The 20mm brush is fine, but because Cassie is in a puppy cut, I like the way the combs go in to skin for a good grooming. The Christensen combs are expensive but well worth the price. They go thru hair so smoothly..the metal must be higher quality than normal.


----------

